# I bought this as a Brandtii...



## heavyhitter415 (Apr 6, 2007)

I ordered this from a wholesaler labled as a "Brandtii." Im sure it isn't for a couple things. (1) The price was too good to be true ($20). And (2) It's missing the concave head.

So what do you all think???

Im thinking Spilo, maybe??? I wasnt able to get the best pic, but please share your thoughts.

Also, the fish looks red in the pic but is actually silver/gold. The flash threw it off...


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Deffinately no brandti, i think maybe a wimple but its just a guess. Hopefully someone else can help you a little better because i havnt seen many piranha like that


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like a Dent.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

THats also what i was thinking, just couldnt think of the name


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> Looks like a Dent.


Yup...Pygopristis denticulata. Old books list it as Serrasalmus brandtii.


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

sanchezi?

im new to piranhas but it looks like the sanchezi from the OPEFE site

http://www.opefe.com/sanchezi.html


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

donkeyfish said:


> sanchezi?
> 
> im new to piranhas but it looks like the sanchezi from the OPEFE site
> 
> http://www.opefe.com/sanchezi.html


I don't even know where to begin to correct you...put the pics side by side and you will see how different the posted pic is from a sanchezi.

Check out this pic for comparison:

P. denticulata


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Let me guess, u bought these from...TFD fish?


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

lol they get us all..._Pygopristis denticulatus_


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree that it's a denticulatus, but i've not seen teeth like that on a dent ?

daz


----------



## heavyhitter415 (Apr 6, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> Let me guess, u bought these from...TFD fish?


hahaha...how'd you know??? so do u think it's a dent??


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

donkeyfish said:


> Let me guess, u bought these from...TFD fish?


hahaha...how'd you know??? so do u think it's a dent??
[/quote]

sorry bud, its definitly a Denticulata, not a Brandti, TDF fish KNOWS that these are not brandti but dont give a crap (they have been informed many times).

all in all, its a Great fish man, keep it.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

He is a great looking fish though. How large is he?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Whats TFD?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Tropical Fish Distributers - Located in my old city, Wickliffe, Ohio. First of all they are a bunch of a-holes. Ive called them many times with questions and wanting to order the "150.00 minimum" on fish but never returned a call. They sell to RMS by them also, its a pretty cool fish store and they always have dents labeled as brandti. But never the less great looking fish with teeth that are amazing


----------



## heavyhitter415 (Apr 6, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> He is a great looking fish though. How large is he?


He's about 4-5 inches...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

nice looking Dent


----------



## heavyhitter415 (Apr 6, 2007)

TFD's current inventory lists a 4" Altuvie for $40. Does anybody know if it's legit? If not, what species are they selling as the Altuvie?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Wont be able to tell for sure unless you provide some pics


----------



## heavyhitter415 (Apr 6, 2007)

blazednosferatu said:


> Wont be able to tell for sure unless you provide some pics


...people on here knew that TFD was selling Dents as "Brandtiis". I figured that someone would also know what they sold as "Altuvies". Anyone?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

look too your right for reputable piranha dealers or go to the classifieds section of the forum...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

HeavyHitter415 said:


> TFD's current inventory lists a 4" Altuvie for $40. Does anybody know if it's legit? If not, what species are they selling as the Altuvie?


I'm guessing that they'd probably be S. compressus.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

very nice dent

so did you cut its lips off or did TFD??? looks like someone did a short time ago


----------



## heavyhitter415 (Apr 6, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> very nice dent
> 
> so did you cut its lips off or did TFD??? looks like someone did a short time ago


I got him like that. Maybe TFD did. Why would anyone cut its lips?? I thought it was from a fight.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Altuvies Are Altuvies as far as I know - Prices are good but they are a-holes


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

yep, i ordered 1 too and got a dent . was dissappointed but love him now! mine's bottom lip looked pushed down or damaged at 1st but's a o k now.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

maybe they are doing it to make them look more viscious. they are clearly idiots and i wouldnt ever buy from them for treating their fish this way thats forsure and i would recommend no one else should buy from them either.


----------

